# Iconic muscle cars.....



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

We'll start kinda slow and build from there. 1957 Nomad....283. Just a quiet family station wagon stock but with the tricks you could do to it in the 60's it held it's own.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums.../1957-Chevrolet-Nomad--bst-sy_zps5f62cab2.jpg


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll start big...









Hemi Cuda, this is a '71.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Is that one yours Jock?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I'll start big...
> 
> View attachment 11926
> 
> ...


Back in those days, my best friend and I knew every car and year that was on the road in our neck of the woods.

I see there is a seat belt in that one. I take it that was a modification from stock?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

how about some overkill?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

funny, i had lots of cars but few pics of them. fewer still of the finished car. 

when it comes to go big or go home, no one was bigger than my hearse. 23' of rolling creepiness, with a 500 caddy under the hood 780 carb, cam, edlebrock intake, 3" open exhaust, shift kit. the one below isn't mine, but the same year, looks the same.









i also had a 69 ambulance, another 500 caddy this one had dual carbs. all the lights and sirens worked. pic is again, not my car










the only cool cars i have pics of is the mustang before i worked on it, and the trans am. i had a love/hate relationship with both cars. i would post pics, but photobucket is down just now.




edit: here they are. the mustang is before i did anything to it except for those wheels i sourced from a junkyard. the trans am is finished state, but you can't see how really cool that custom paint was in that pic.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

technically not a muscle car, but...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Aaaahhh...the Hemi. Legendary. Even copied in areas where you'd never expect it. The elephant motor. The Cuda is a great one - I also really liked the Dusters which I think often had the cool 340.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> We'll start kinda slow and build from there. 1957 Nomad....283. Just a quiet family station wagon stock but with the tricks you could do to it in the 60's it held it's own.
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums.../1957-Chevrolet-Nomad--bst-sy_zps5f62cab2.jpg



I can't see your pics at work, but I was always a wagon fan when I was a kid and the Nomad was without a doubt top of the wagons. They were classy machines.

You might want to do something with the stock rear axle if you plan on putting some bigger power in it (350 or SB 400). One of my friends growing up drove a 56 chevy wagon and he carried a spare third member (pumpkin) around with him all the time. He'd blow the rear end at least one a month. We got so we could change it on the side of the road in about 20 minutes. For sure the weakest link in that combo. His was a 283/3 speed manual.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> I can't see your pics at work, but I was always a wagon fan when I was a kid and the Nomad was without a doubt top of the wagons. They were classy machines.


Electraglide's '57


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Electraglide's '57


Thank you for your efforts on my behalf but I still get a red X. I'm so locked down it hurts. Lucky I have access to this site :smile-new:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have always been partial to a '69 Camaro....pretty iconic in my books. This one I like, "slightly" modified>











But who says just cars can be hot?


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have always been partial to a '69 Camaro....pretty iconic in my books. This one I like, "slightly" modified>


Is that Pete Forcellini's car? I used to work with him about a million years ago. 

Not a muscle car, but mine:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I can't see your pics at work, but I was always a wagon fan when I was a kid and the Nomad was without a doubt top of the wagons. They were classy machines.
> 
> You might want to do something with the stock rear axle if you plan on putting some bigger power in it (350 or SB 400). One of my friends growing up drove a 56 chevy wagon and he carried a spare third member (pumpkin) around with him all the time. He'd blow the rear end at least one a month. We got so we could change it on the side of the road in about 20 minutes. For sure the weakest link in that combo. His was a 283/3 speed manual.


Thing with the old muscle cars is that you could work on them at the side of the road.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love the 73 body styling of the Corvette. With the old rear end and the new styling of the front head. Headers look so cool on this. Burned my leg once and man that really hurt! My husband and I went to Florida in 22 hours in ours. What a gorgeous car!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> We'll start kinda slow and build from there. 1957 Nomad....283. Just a quiet family station wagon stock but with the tricks you could do to it in the 60's it held it's own.
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums.../1957-Chevrolet-Nomad--bst-sy_zps5f62cab2.jpg


Very nice!! Looks like its in great shape too, very straight. Brings back a lot of memories.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> Thing with the old muscle cars is that you could work on them at the side of the road.


hell, we did engine swaps on the side of the road during snow storms.......and they ran afterwards too!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

My all time fav. Rare C body Mopar. 1970 Plymouth Fury GT 440 6pak


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> My all time fav. Rare C body Mopar. 1970 Plymouth Fury GT 440 6pak
> 
> View attachment 11949


Nice!
I love the land yachts, too.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

This might surprise all of you, but I like this:









This one is mine


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Back in those days, my best friend and I knew every car and year that was on the road in our neck of the woods.
> 
> I see there is a seat belt in that one. I take it that was a modification from stock?


Seat belts were an option you could order. I have them in my 69 Charger.

They may have been mandatory in 71. I have them in my 71 NewYorker.

Shoulder belts were detachable and could be folded up and clipped to the roof just inside the window.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Seat belts were an option you could order. I have them in my 69 Charger.
> 
> They may have been mandatory in 71. I have them in my 71 NewYorker.
> 
> Shoulder belts were detachable and could be folded up and clipped to the roof just inside the window.


Actually I believe 1968 was the first year of the shoulder belt. My 69 Mustang had them.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Could be. They were definitely available then. My 68 Charger had them.

I may be remembering when seat belts became mandatory use in Ontario.
I DO remember that shoulder belts were not mandatory but I wore them anyway in my Dad's 73 Charger.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

nonreverb said:


> My all time fav. Rare C body Mopar. 1970 Plymouth Fury GT 440 6pak
> 
> View attachment 11949


That is ULTRA rare!

- - - Updated - - -



dodgechargerfan said:


> Could be. They were definitely available then. My 68 Charger had them.
> 
> I may be remembering when seat belts became mandatory use in Ontario.
> I DO remember that shoulder belts were not mandatory but I wore them anyway in my Dad's 73 Charger.


I was going to say that seatbelts started showing up in the early 60's, shoulder belts shortly after. Looks factory to me. 
PITA design though


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Quite possibly the rarest production Mopar with 61 total in the US and 3 in Canada.




Scotty said:


> That is ULTRA rare!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -

When I was a kid, my dad had a '72 Dodge Coronet Custom with the detachable shoulder belts and the back windows only went down halfway....so kids wouldn't fly out the window perhaps??



dodgechargerfan said:


> Seat belts were an option you could order. I have them in my 69 Charger.
> 
> They may have been mandatory in 71. I have them in my 71 NewYorker.
> 
> Shoulder belts were detachable and could be folded up and clipped to the roof just inside the window.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Big boys and their toys!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

marcos said:


> Is that one yours Jock?


Ha, I wish Marc!

One brother-in-law has a '70 Mach I in Grabber Orange.
351 C, Shaker, louvres, decked out, but stock.

My other bro-in-law has a '73 Challenger with a snaky motor dropped into it.
His brother has a '69 1/2 Super Bee, four speed 440 six pack, rare car.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Quite possibly the rarest production Mopar with 61 total in the US and 3 in Canada.


How many leslies could you fit in the back seat..... I am betting 3


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> - - - Updated - -
> When I was a kid, my dad had a '72 Dodge Coronet Custom with the detachable shoulder belts and the back windows only went down halfway....so kids wouldn't fly out the window perhaps??


I believe in most cases that was the shape of the door around the wheelwell cutout restricting the window from full travel inside the door. My 71' Impala was like that.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

now I can see what actually makes some of you tick!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Ha! This is merely scratching the surface....Just mention Hammond organs and that'll really set me off. :smile-new:



Lola said:


> now I can see what actually makes some of you tick!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

[video=youtube;R6J9ZSboP6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6J9ZSboP6E[/video]

A little bit of the night of fire at Grand Bend Motorplex


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Really?! Hammond organs! For real???


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> now I can see what actually makes some of you tick!










[/URL][/IMG]
Not a muscle car....at least american but, the car was a '62 mga mkII. Fairly stock and fairly fast over a distance and thru the curves. Wife 1, 1954 model, same as the car, pic taken in 1972.







[/URL][/IMG]
Tickety, tickety, tick tick tick.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a basement FULL of them and Leslies....



Lola said:


> Really?! Hammond organs! For real???


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

nonreverb said:


> Ha! This is merely scratching the surface....Just mention Hammond organs and that'll really set me off. :smile-new:


Mentioning tasty Mopars set me off...Scanning the A bodies for sale. I loved the 68-69 Darts and 70-72 Dusters. The 340 was a very highly underrated motor.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Indeed...the venerable and rare 340 6pak was the small block stump puller of the Mopar line.



Scotty said:


> Mentioning tasty Mopars set me off...Scanning the A bodies for sale. I loved the 68-69 Darts and 70-72 Dusters. The 340 was a very highly underrated motor.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Hope you don't mind as this obviously isn't a car. My brother's pride and joy. He drove a '73 Vette around that time.
18' J craft, with a 426 Hemi pushing 550 hp. A demon. Pardon the vintage pics...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mr Yerp said:


> Hope you don't mind as this obviously isn't a car. My brother's pride and joy. He drove a '73 Vette around that time.
> 18' J craft, with a 426 Hemi pushing 550 hp. A demon. Pardon the vintage pics...
> View attachment 11979
> View attachment 11980


Love the vintage pics. How fast was the boat?


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

The fastest it went with me in it was 60 mph. My brother told me he hit over 90. I remember my eyeballs wiggling in their sockets.
It was so loud that the police banned him from Lake Ontario. The pics were taken at Wasaga one weekend while I was gigging at the Windjammer...Great times..
On the muscle car note, my brother had a 1970 350 Nova SS that was amazing. No pics unfortunately, and he passed away last Xmas, but he loved his vehicles.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Mr Yerp said:


> Hope you don't mind as this obviously isn't a car. My brother's pride and joy. He drove a '73 Vette around that time.
> 18' J craft, with a 426 Hemi pushing 550 hp. A demon. Pardon the vintage pics...
> View attachment 11979
> View attachment 11980


That's NUTS!

I love it.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Might as well throw up the other pics....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That must've been deafening!

My bro-in-laws bro, that I mentioned with the Super Bee,
has a '70 Hemi Cuda that he drag races with.

He fired up the car in the garage, open headers and all, it shook the earth.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You guys ever watch RoadKill?.... this has boats in it...Drag boat and truck with LS6.... to ramp// pull motor and install in boat... 
[video=youtube;qI0ve18j0TQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI0ve18j0TQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]



Mr Yerp said:


> Might as well throw up the other pics....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry I'm late to the party but forgot I had these pics. Mustang convertable was a '67 with 289. Cuda was a 70 with a 383. That's my beautiful girlfriend in the pics, still married 39 years later


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, i wish i had pics of some of my cars. aside from the ones i mentioned earlier, i had a few interesting cars. i had a 71, 72, and 73 chargers. i only finished one of them, and that was after i sold it. i've had _almost_ every fairlane/galaxy from 65 to 74. a 76 gran torino, 78 xr-7 cougar, 70 lemans, 66 coronet, 85 5.0 mustang with a custom diamond pleated interior. but 2 that i thought were neat little cars. not muscle cars, but still, they had a certain something...

*1972 mercury capri*. my car was identical to this one except mine had dual exhaust, and an fm converter. it was my first car. oh the story i could tell you about this car. but this is not the place for that.













*1980 chevy citation x-11* mine looked just like this one. not the fastest car, but with good rubber, this car would corner like you wouldn't believe. trust me. it was so much fun to drive, and worked pretty good as an every day car. but you just couldn't keep a transmission in it. whatever it was they used, it was complete shit. i have a good story for this car as well.


----------

